# Long Term Rental in Los Cabos



## mishgish

Hi,

My family returns regularly to Baja as we have a family member temporarily relocated in San Jose. Since we travel back to the region frequently, I am contemplating a long-term rental. I'm wondering if someone could please point me in the right direction in finding an agent or property manager who could find an apartment/condo/house for my family's specifications.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bajaceresa

Hola Mishgish -

I live in San Jose and can probably help you. I am not a property manager or agent, but I've lived here full time for 11 years and can point you in the right direction once I understand your needs better. Have you got a price range in mind? Particular development? How many beds/baths, etc. Knowing the right people to ask can make the difference between finding a rental and finding a great rental!


----------



## StefSJD2012

Hiya everyone~

My family and I are relocating to San Jose and are also looking for a long term rental beginning in September 2012. We would prefer a 2bd, furnished, under $1000. Any guidance that you can provide us would be very helpful!!


----------



## TundraGreen

StefSJD2012 said:


> Hiya everyone~
> 
> My family and I are relocating to San Jose and are also looking for a long term rental beginning in September 2012. We would prefer a 2bd, furnished, under $1000. Any guidance that you can provide us would be very helpful!!


The only guidance I can provide is to not advertise to prospective landlords how much you are willing to spend. You should be able to find a comfortable 2 bedroom furnished house for under $400-$500/month. $1000 usd/month is $13,000 pesos/month and for that I could find some pretty luxurious places.


----------



## Bajaceresa

With all due respect to Will, it's highly unlikely that you will find a 2 bedroom furnished unit in San Jose for $400-$500/mo. At minimum, expect to pay $800/mo. The ****** Gazette is the predominant English language newspaper and it contains classified ads. The paper is free but if you're not in town to pick up a copy you can purchase an online subscription by going to their website. The most effective way to find what you're looking for however, is to post a message on the Cabo Tomatoes newsletter which is sent to its 400+ members via email every day. Only members may post, and I will gladly post a message on your behalf if you send me your contact info privately. The more info you share (in addition to your budget, things like do you have children, pets, are you working, etc.) the better chance you'll receive a response.


----------



## TundraGreen

Bajaceresa said:


> With all due respect to Will, it's highly unlikely that you will find a 2 bedroom furnished unit in San Jose for $400-$500/mo. At minimum, expect to pay $800/mo. The ****** Gazette is the predominant English language newspaper and it contains classified ads. The paper is free but if you're not in town to pick up a copy you can purchase an online subscription by going to their website. The most effective way to find what you're looking for however, is to post a message on the Cabo Tomatoes newsletter which is sent to its 400+ members via email every day. Only members may post, and I will gladly post a message on your behalf if you send me your contact info privately. The more info you share (in addition to your budget, things like do you have children, pets, are you working, etc.) the better chance you'll receive a response.


I bow to your superior knowledge of the local situation. Every place else I have been in Mexico, if you stay away from the tourist areas and live in traditional Mexican neighborhoods, a few hundred dollars a month goes a long ways for rent. San Jose must be different.


----------



## Bajaceresa

You've hit the nail on the head. Los Cabos is a resort area unlike others. I refer to it as Mexico Lite, as we are heavily influenced by the States and are even treated differently in many ways (eg taxes and vehicle licensing) by the Mexican government. We are La Frontera, the frontier. There's no need to even exchange money as dollars are accepted as readily as pesos, albeit sometimes at lousy exchange rates. While there are certainly traditional Mexican neighborhoods in Los Cabos where housing is less expensive than in the tourist areas, one rarely finds Norte Americanos living in them unless they are willing to tolerate dirt streets, roaming animals, and the noise that is common in the barrios here. We are fortunate to have many neighborhoods that are home to both North Americans, Mexicans and many other nationalities, some of them right in the heart of the tourist areas, that offer accommodations for as little as $400/mo for a studio apartment and even less for a room in a private home. Los Cabos is truly a paradise, but it is surely one of the most expensive places to live in Mexico.


TundraGreen said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge of the local situation. Every place else I have been in Mexico, if you stay away from the tourist areas and live in traditional Mexican neighborhoods, a few hundred dollars a month goes a long ways for rent. San Jose must be different.


----------



## MariannePersia

I am interested in knowing what you can find outside the tourist area.

Can you make a recommendation on areas where rents are not geared to tourists


----------



## phredo

Bajaceresa, a bit off the subject, but since you sound knowledgeable, perhaps you could help me, too. We'll be arriving at the San Jose del Cabo airport next week. I know from a previous trip that it's an easy walk (with only carry-on) over to the highway where one can catch a local bus into San Jose. But this time, we want to go north, to Santiago, Los Barriles, or San Bartolo (haven't quite decided which yet), and I think those buses run only about once every two hours. What would be the best way to catch one of those buses without having to go back down into San Jose, where we could wait somewhat comfortably, without trying to flag down the bus on the highway? We could take the local bus into San Jose and go to the station (and I'm not sure where that is), but it would be nice to save time, perhaps, and do less running around, if we could do what we want without having to run around so much. Perhaps we could take the local bus to a nearby place that we would be sure the northbound bus would stop at? Thanks.


----------



## cesar&jody

MariannePersia said:


> I am interested in knowing what you can find outside the tourist area.
> 
> Can you make a recommendation on areas where rents are not geared to tourists


There are a few areas in SJD that is out of the touristy areas, I have lived in a few of them. Monte Real, Colinas Plus, Zacatal are a few of the areas that I have lived in. 

I lived in SJD for 3 years before moving here to Cancun as my husband was transfered to this location for work. I miss the hell out of Cabo though!


----------



## MariannePersia

Hi

Did you own or rent, and if you rented, is it possible to find a nice furnished rental in the non touristy areas? Thanks


----------



## cesar&jody

MariannePersia said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you own or rent, and if you rented, is it possible to find a nice furnished rental in the non touristy areas? Thanks


I rented in all of the areas. Your best bet is to just drive around and look for Se Renta signs on the windows. But for a decent 2 bedroom furnished house is going to run you about $7000 pesos a month. Apartments are about 5000 pesos a month.


----------

